# Need some help identify a worm type thing



## Nobodystentacle (Dec 11, 2016)

So i was given a saltwater tank about 10 months ago and before i had it it was covered in cyano but recently ive seen a plethera of these things and have no clue what they are and if there a pest of just normal sand bed inhabitants.























Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

With all those legs, looks like some kind of bristle worm. But I have never seen that colour, so not too sure
Try to pm member Anthony (seahorse fanatic) he is very knowledgable.
Have you seen them eat? What kind of mouth? 
Put some fish food in front of one and observe.


----------



## Nobodystentacle (Dec 11, 2016)

They catch food with the long tentacle bits and they eat everything i put in the tank. Ive seen them poking at my mushrooms before.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

To be honest, I've never seen anything that colour before. Bristle worms tend to be pink, Fireworms are red & so are the bodies of Spaghetti worms. Sorry, I can't accurately ID what you found in your tank.


----------



## Nobodystentacle (Dec 11, 2016)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> To be honest, I've never seen anything that colour before. Bristle worms tend to be pink, Fireworms are red & so are the bodies of Spaghetti worms. Sorry, I can't accurately ID what you found in your tank.


Thank u for looking. Also speggetti worms are terrifying, id never googled them before. I guess ill just keep asking around whenever i get a chance.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

